# Special Forces Soldier dies in Afghanistan: SGT Timothy Padgett



## Boondocksaint375 (May 11, 2007)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, May 10, 2007) — An Army Special Forces Soldier stationed here was died May 8 as a result of a firefight with enemy fighters who attached a combat patrol he was supporting near Helmand Province, Afghanistan.Sgt. Timothy P. Padgett, 28, a Special Forces medical sergeant assigned t 1st Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne), died from wounds sustained during the firefight.

More...


----------



## LibraryLady (May 11, 2007)

RIP Sgt Padgett

LL


----------



## AWP (May 11, 2007)

Blue Skies, Doc.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 11, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## x SF med (May 11, 2007)

Blue Skies, and a Soft DZ Brother Medic. DOL.


----------



## Crusader74 (May 11, 2007)

RIP Sgt Padgett


----------



## 0699 (May 11, 2007)

RIP Warrior.


----------

